# Graduate moving to Australia



## bigbadsad (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

Im looking to move to Australia as soon as I can and was wondering if there are any tips you can give to a recent graduate. Ideally I would like to have a job sorted before moving but as a graduate I dont know how difficult this would be having no experience.

Would it be best to get a working visa and look once Im over there? How is the market for non-Australian graduates and the likelihood of finding work?

Thanks.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

bigbadsad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking to move to Australia as soon as I can and was wondering if there are any tips you can give to a recent graduate. Ideally I would like to have a job sorted before moving but as a graduate I dont know how difficult this would be having no experience.
> 
> ...


As you are from the UK, you could come over on a working holiday visa (Subclass 417) and try to find a job while you are there. These are cheap and awarded quite quickly.

You might be able to apply for a more substantial visa, depending on what your qualification is in.


----------



## bigbadsad (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive been looking at the working holiday visa. It looks good but my biggest concern is affording to live there with no guarantee of work. Ive worked in a pub for 9 years so hopefully I'd be able to find bar work while I look for something more suitable to my degree. I have a masters degree in IT by the way.


----------



## bigbadsad (Nov 7, 2011)

Also wondering if anyone knows if a non-aus can apply for graduate jobs?


----------



## Kurai (Oct 1, 2011)

bigbadsad said:


> Also wondering if anyone knows if a non-aus can apply for graduate jobs?


A working holiday visa will only grant you a visa for a short period of time (usually 12 months if you work in metropolitan areas), and work with one employer for a maximum of 6 months. Because you can only work for a maximum of 6 months with any one employer, it is very difficult to find a job in your chosen profession. Usually, people on a working holiday work in cafes, bars, hospitality etc... for very short temporary periods. Employers are reluctant to take on graduate employees because they have to spend time and effort in training you only to see you leave. 

I really don't think you should take a working holiday visa unless you want to travel as a working holiday tourist. I strongly suggest you find an employer willing to train and sponsor you before making any visa arrangements, or to get all the work experience you need and apply independently.


----------



## bigbadsad (Nov 7, 2011)

How can you get a sponsorship before going over? Just apply for jobs through agencies? Luckily I have a friend in Perth who has passed my CV on to a recruitment agency.


----------

